# Trying to fish from Magna



## adventuringadam (Jan 3, 2015)

I recently moved to magna and am having a difficult time finding somewhere "local" to fish. I know about all the community ponds and such. Does anybody know of rivers, creeks, or little ponds around here? Like the ones around RMR or the new warehouse to the west of it? I see a handful of canals all over the place, I wonder if they have catfish....Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Did you pick up a 2015 Utah fishing guide??


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

There's nothing in magna that's legal to fish. The closest thing would be the pond on the side of I-80 by the gsl, there's bass and carp in there. Don't try to fish any of those canals in magna, I used to catch carp white bass and big channels until I got a warning from the kennecott security ten years ago. It's all owned by them


----------



## adventuringadam (Jan 3, 2015)

Ya I've got the proc. I'm not new to fishing, have been fishing since before I can remember, just new to Magna. Thanks for the heads up about the canals all around me Quacker, they look super tempting but I'll steer clear of them. I'm not too sure which pond you're referring to...Google earth looks like they are all evap/tailings ponds. I've spent the last few days scouring everywhere and it looks like its just going to be fewer but more fishing specific trips this summer up in the hills. Thank you for your input! Guess I was a little spoiled growing up in the country up north where rivers and lakes are everywhere lol


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I heard tell that guys were catching lots of muskies and pike at the Lee Kay ponds a couple years ago. That is out your way. 

Oh..................wait....................uh, nevermind on that. 


Seriously, with the freeway nearby, you aren't that much farther away from a lot of opportunity South and East of you than the rest of Salt Lake county.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Catherder;1223921
Seriously said:


> And West too. Grantsville Reservoir and Settlement Canyon are okay places that aren't too far from Magna.......;-)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Like mentioned… The I-80 Ponds are the closest. Grantsville Reservoir second..


----------



## adventuringadam (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info everybody, one of the many reasons I love this site! I drove a whopping 4 minutes to the I80 ponds and took a look. Kinda crazy how you're mere feet away from the freeway but it totally has a backyard bass pond feel! Also walking along the concrete pipe I could see a whole bunch of giant carp and really nice bass as well as thousands of baby fish along the shoreline. Glad I scouted it first, I'm going to need a gallon of deet lol. I'll throw a line in during the next few days and we'll see what happens. Thanks again!


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Bluegills too! along I-80


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

Where along I 80 is it located I live in west valley and have been wanting to find something close to fish


----------

